# All Season Toyo Proxe 4's for sale



## golden girl (Dec 29, 2007)

I have 4 Toyo Proxes 4 215-40-ZR17-87 W's @ 4500 miles. These were dealer installed and I changed to run flats. These are great tires on a MCS 2007. A deal at $240 for all. Located in Orlando for pickup, or you pay shipping. If interested, send PM.


----------

